# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Wat een klier!

## evitalien

Stel je de schildklier voor als een houtkacheltje. Als het kacheltje lekker brandt is de temperatuur precies goed. Je voelt je prima en kan alles doen zonder extra te zweten van de warmte of andersom te klappertanden van de kou. Maar als de schoorsteen verstopt zit of je hebt slecht hout, dan brandt het kacheltje niet goed. Je moet meer moeite doen om de kachel brandende te houden. Je begint het koud te krijgen . Daar tegenover staat dat als je superhout hebt en de schoorsteen is net geveegd dan brandt de kachel als een tierelier. Je gaat zweten. Zo werkt de schildklier ook.

*Hoe werkt de schildklie*r

De werking van de schildklier is een vrij complex proces. De schildklier is een klein vlindervormige klier dat zich in de hals bevindt. De schildklier produceert met behulp van jodium en thyrosine het schildklierhormoon T4. Om dit hormoon te maken heeft de schildklier uiteraard wel de juiste voedingsstoffen nodig, te weten *vitamine B1, vitamine B2, vitamine B6, vitamine C en zink.*  Het schildklierhormoon T4 is inactief in het lichaam. Eerst moet dit in de lever omgezet worden naar T3, wat wel werkzaam is. De lever heeft hiervoor *selenium* nodig. De hypofyse is een klier die onder de hersenen zit en hormonen produceert. Een van die hormonen is TSH. Als er in het lichaam voldoende T4 is krijgt de hypofyse een signaal dat er minder TSH geproduceerd hoeft te worden. Is er te weinig T4 dan moet er extra TSH geproduceerd worden.

*Functie van de schildklier*

De schildklierhormonen zijn verantwoordelijk voor de stofwisseling, maar ook voor de activiteiten van de cellen. De belangrijkste functie van de schildklier is:
	Verbeteren van de zenuwgeleiding
	Verbetering van de doorbloeding
	Verbetering van de alertheid
	Verhoging van de zuurstofopname
	Verhoging van de warmte productie
	Schildklierhormonen spelen een rol bij spierspanning

Lees verder: http://evitalien.nl/wordpress/?p=385

----------

